# Just built a set of wheels for one of my customers CUSTOM



## Brutuskend (Dec 5, 2019)

Raked Waaaaay out there.

Rear wheel is 65mm wide 26 inch hoop laced up to a S/A 3 speed.
Front is a 27.5. Both rims are powder coated origin8 hoops.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 5, 2019)

Nice! Did you take it for a test ride?


----------



## Mymando (Dec 6, 2019)

Nice job Dave!!


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 6, 2019)

I powder coated wit the same color.  Looks great.  Note that chrome rims can be powder coated.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 6, 2019)

Nice looking set of wheels! Love the profile of the 26"x65mm rim. Thanks for the info! Will come in handy in the future.


----------



## Brutuskend (Dec 6, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Nice! Did you take it for a test ride?



I B waaay too short!


----------



## fattyre (Dec 6, 2019)

Great looking wheels.   What kind of rear tire is that?


----------



## Brutuskend (Dec 13, 2019)

It us a sunlite revolutions 26×2.5


----------



## itsivxx (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks Dave for posting my new creation, glad to see this ride fit the standards of this site. Started out as a Stock "Limo" Stretch Cruiser frame bought from the Low rider site, had a local shop here in Springfield, Oregon (Smith Industries LLC) rake and upgrade the steer tube,  (1-1/8 Tube diameter)  Triple tree was removed from a Dyno-Glide, removed the old factory tubes and upgrade to 38" Long x 1-1/8 Dia, 1/8" thick steel tubes. Dropped the frame off to the local Power coat shop here in Springfield at (Custom Powerworks, was done in Plum Crazy...remember that color? (Old Dodge Muscle Car color) Bike now weighs 56 pounds @ 105" long.


----------



## itsivxx (Dec 13, 2019)

This is a picture of my lady's stretch I built for her. The bike is 88" Long and she's 64" tall. I'm telling you she looks Awesome on it


----------



## itsivxx (Dec 13, 2019)

a few of my others


----------



## 1motime (Dec 13, 2019)

itsivxx said:


> a few of my others
> 
> View attachment 1109814



Nice!  You have a thing for red!


----------



## itsivxx (Dec 13, 2019)

My lady's favorite color is Red. We bought a Slick Daddy, Orange and in getting raked and then colored Lamborghini Red (Red Wheel). and yes she has a thing for red


----------



## itsivxx (Dec 24, 2019)

Just finished the rake and Webbing on the new frame we picked up...a Kustom Kruiser Stretch. To be dropped off Thursday to be coated then back off to Dave


----------



## itsivxx (Apr 2, 2020)

Completed bike








and of course we have to have our St. Christopher ride Bell


----------

